# Sony announces A6300 - MLS



## xps (Feb 3, 2016)

Another rumors site tells us, that Sony will announce the A6300 (http://www. ....... rumors.com) (Add: Sony). Fine specs, with an super AF (if true) for less money.... 

Cited from this site: "The camera boasts an unrivaled 4D FOCUS™ system that can lock focus on a subject in as little as 0.05 seconds, the world’s fastest AF acquisition time1. Additionally, the α6300 has an incredible 425 phase detection AF points that are densely positioned over the entire image area – the world’s highest number of AF points on any interchangeable lens camera2, and can shoot images at up to 11 frames per second with continuous autofocus and exposure tracking,"

When will Canon announce its semipro MLS?


----------

